# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > ارزیابی نرم افزار >  لطفا همه قیمت بدین>>نرم افزار مدیریت باشگاه بیلیارد

## hamid.shekasteh

با سلام ، دوستان من مدتیه که روی این برنامه کار می کنم جهت تسهیل هر چه بیشتر در کارهای یک کلوپ بیلیارد . قسمت اصلی امکانات رو در زیر ذکر کردم،لطفا بخونید و عکس ها رو ببینید و قیمت پیشنهادیتون رو برای برنامه بدین.برای حالت فروش عمومی (اگر خصوصی رو هم بگید که می تونه جالب و مفید باشه)
دوستانی که زحمت قیمت دادن رو می کشن اگه لطف کنن دلایلشون رو هم ذکر کنن ممنون می شم.مثلا به علت اینکه از امکانات نمره n  و از لحاظ گرافیک نمره m  و از لحاظ پشتیبانی  p  ماه قیمت X مناسبه.

تعاریف اصلی:
مدیریت بازیکنان،اعضا و بازی ها 

امکانات اصلی :
تعیین قیمت مختص برای هر میز
تغییر قیمت میز برای هر بازی در هر لحظه
واگذاری یک میز به 1 یا چند نفر
تقسیم مبلغ بازی بین  n   نفر از بازیکنان یا یک فرد خاص
تعیین تخفیف برای هر فرد به صورت جداگانه در هر بازی یا همه بازی ها
امکان تغییر میز در حین بازی
امکان تغییر بازیکنان در حین بازی
اعمال مبلغ بازی به صورت نقد و نسیه
ثبت سند پرداخت
هوشمند بودن برنامه(برای مثال بازیکنان در حال بازی و میزهای در حال بازی از دسترس کاربر در جاهای خاص خارج می شود) 
پشتیبانی و بازیابی اطلاعات
تم های مختلف با سلیقه کاربر
*از دست نرفتن اطلاعات بازی ها و افراد در حال بازی حتی در صورت خارج شدن از برنامه یا قطع برق
(کاربر می تواند بازی ها را شروع کرده و برای مثلا نیم ساعت سیستم را خاموش کرده و بعد از روشن کردن سیستم ، مدت بازی ها و هزینه افراد را با احتساب این مدت مشاهده نماید و بازی را ببندد).

گزارشات(امکان جستجو روی فیلدها را بصورت همزمان یگانه و چندگانه می باشد):
بر روی اعضا، میز ها و گردشهای مالی افراد
بازی های انجام شده(تعداد بازی ، تخفیفات ، دریافتی های، نسیه های داده شده برای بازی های فیلتر شده )
بازی های انجام شده بر روی یک میز خاص یا یک فرد خاص(قسمتی از گزارش خط بالاولی بصورت ساده تر برای افراد مبتدی)

با تشکر از همه شرکت کنندگان در تاپیک

----------


## persian_bigboy

اگر سفارشیه : 450.000
اگه عمومی : 250.000

----------


## ali_autumnal

سلام

حداقل 250 حداکثر 450 هزار
البته این قیمت تک فروشی هست.

در حالت عمومی از نفر اول همون قیمت 150 تا 250 رو بگیرید. و در ضمن چندتا از ویرایش ها رو هم در اختیارش قرار بدید. تا ناراضی نشه. مثلا بعداز هر رفع اشغال نرم افزار یه ویرایش از اون رو در اختیارش قرار بدید.
و به بقیه مشتری ها زیر 150 هزار.

موفق باشید
علی پاییزی

----------


## hamid.shekasteh

سلام دوستان دیگه نظری ندارند؟
من با مشوره با برخی دوستان برای UserFriendly شدن صفحه اول اقدام به ایجاد یه UserControl برای میز ها در صفحه اول کردم.عکس صفحه اصلی رو می گذارم ، ببینید. 
تعداد میز ها نا محدود بوده و برای میز های بیشتر از 14 اسکرول پدید می آید، ضمنا برنامه با ریزولیشن های مختلف سازگار است.
دوستان نظر| پیشنهاد | قیمت بدین .
----------
در جواب به پست پایین:
*راستی امکان رند کردن مبلغ بازی ها به بالا و پایین با هر مبلغی هم به برنامه اضافه شد.
این برنامه رو خودم و در مدت حدود 3 ماه(تقریبا فقط روی این برنامه کار می کردم و خیلی جای دیگه کد نمی نوشتم)

----------


## ali_autumnal

> سلام دوستان دیگه نظری ندارند؟
> من با مشوره با برخی دوستان برای UserFriendly شدن صفحه اول اقدام به ایجاد یه UserControl برای میز ها در صفحه اول کردم.عکس صفحه اصلی رو می گذارم ، ببینید. 
> تعداد میز ها نا محدود بوده و برای میز های بیشتر از 14 اسکرول پدید می آید، ضمنا برنامه با ریزولیشن های مختلف سازگار است.
> دوستان نظر| پیشنهاد | قیمت بدین .


چه مدت زمانی طول کشیده این برنامه رو نوشتید؟
و چند نفر مشغول بودید؟

----------


## ali_habibi1384

200.000 تا 250.000 تومن

----------


## amirjalili

500,000 تومان برای  سفارشی شده و 50,000 برای نسخه ای که بخواهد به صورت پک فروخته شود

----------


## kiqhoo

نرم افزار های مشابه از 100 تومان تا 500 تومان فروخته میشه اگر دستگاه کنترل لامپ ها رو اضافه کنی قیمت تکی  تا 500 خوبه ولی اگر  بدون دستگاه باشه قیمت عمومی نهایتا 100 250 و شخصی 250 تا 400 من هم خودم یه نمونه نوشتم که مثل زیر قیمت دادم 

===================

قابلیت تعریف نوع و نام میز ها به تعداد نا محدود(50000 تومان افزایش قیمت)
قابلیت ثبت نام مشتری و گزارش گیری بر اساس نام و کد اشتراک و تعریف تخفیف برای مشتریانی که ساعت های مشخصی بازی کرده اند (50000 تومان افزایش قیمت)
قابلیت اظافه کردن دستگاه کنترل کننده لامپ های هر میز و خاموش روشن کردن آن توسط برنامه به صورت خودکار برای 5 میز (200000 تومان افزایش قیمت) و برای اضافه کردن هر میز (10000 تومان افزایش قیمت) اضافه کردن کنترل از راه دور برای روشن خاموش کردن میز ها با کنترک مادون قرمز (50000 تومان افزایش قیمت)
قابلیت های نرم افزار پایه(50000 تومان) : 
پشتیبانی از 8 میز 
قابلیت تعریف قیمت متفاوت برای هر میز
قابلیت ثبت باز بسته برای هر میز به تعداد نا محدود و حذف آن
محاسبه قیمت  و مدت زمان بازی  روی هر میز و جمع کل باز و بسته ها
امکان جا به جا کردن میز ها برای زمانی که مشتری خواهان بازی روی میز دیگر هست یا دو مشتری  میخواهند میز های خود را جا به جا کنند
قابلیت چاپ فیش  جهت قرعه کشی یا بازی به صورت هدیه
نگهداری اطلاعات در صورت بسته شدن نرم افزار ، خاموش شدن سیستم و قطع برق ، و شروع دوباره از زمان قبلی
آرشیو کردن اطلاعات بازی ها
گزارش گیری سریع و دستی از بازی های آرشیو شده بر اساس نام میز  و بازه زمانی مشخص و چاپ ان ها
قابلیت ثبت بازی و بازبسته بین آن ها به صورت دستس در صورتی که مسئول باشگاه فراموش کرده باشد میزی را باز کند
امکان اضافه کردن بازی هایی که در تاریخ و ساعت های گذشته انجام شده باشد
امکان تعریف رمز عبور برای ورود به برنامه و تغییر آن از بخش تنظیمات
امکان تعریف رمزعبور برای بخش های مختلف برنامه جهت تعریف سطح دسترسی افراد مختلف
قابلیت تعریف پشتیبان گیری اوتوماتیک برای جلوگیری از خرابی یا حذف شدن اطلاعات به هر دلیلی
========================================
این نرم افزار رو هم که تو ایستگاه آگهی زده ببینی بد نیست
http://www.istgah.com/search/?stext=...&siteid=959715

----------


## ftcris

قیمت ها رو پایین نگفتین؟؟ اخه اینهمه وقت بذاری کد بزنی برا دویست و پنجاه تومن؟؟ بنظرم خیلی کمه

----------

